# Poodle rescue



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

We are a cat household but in the past we had miniature poodles. I have a notion to get one again but when I look at the rescue sites, they all are saying 5=6 ft fencing - we are rural, with a 1 acre garden, and 7 acres of land - some of it has high fencing, some of it doesn't. It isn't dog proof and to make it so would be prohibitively expensive, as well as making it very 'fenced' in - the current fencing is stock proof fencing for horses, some full height panel fencing, stone *****, high stone walls, natural hedges, it's a mixture of bits and pieces, you could perhaps make some of it dog proof as per the 5-6 feet fencing but to do the whole lot would be impossible.

The dog wouldn't be left out home alone anyway, it would either be indoors, or on lead, though once it was settled we would hope it would come down to work at the stables in the morning and be outdoors when we are outdoors.

There is no way we are going to pass any home checks yet we work from home, would take an older dog with health issues (if vets fees would be supported), and while have no recent experience with dogs, have hens, sheep, donkeys and horses, and cats, so how hard could it be - had dogs when I was a kid but never till now had the time or space.

I am not criticising the rescue organisations, I used to be homing officer for Cats Protection and I was very picky over our cats. And I don't want to go and spend £700 on a pedigree pup, as I may have a new saddle to buy for my rescue mare who is just about 2 years on ready to be backed. 

Sorry for the ramble, I am just sad that while I think we could offer a nice home to a pooch that likes cats, there is no point in even applying.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Could you not just fence a small garden area where the dog would be safe out on it's own and it wouldn't break the bank?


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I visited someone's home for a home-check and saw the area they had made secure for their "new" dog. Their garden was around an acre but had fenced in an area to the side of it so the dog could have somewhere to relax and play. Worked a treat, it was they said a temporary measure but it's still there 3 years later and the dog rarely is in it when I pass, always usually sitting at the kitchen window watching the world go by! The dog is a Boxer.:yikes:


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

There's no obvious place, as we have gates all over the place, so you can't make them 6ft high, the daft thing is that we have stables where we keep the hens and a yard for them, but again there are two gates at each end of the yard, there is a 10ft stonewalled courtyard but again two gates.

We have a stone **** on part of the garden, we would have to put a panel fence up behind it so it would look daft as well as being about 30 yards of fencing! We have 250 yards of frontage onto a country lane and 100 yards going up to the top field, so it's impractical to make it all dog proof. The garden has lots of 'rooms' so each one is vulnerable.

I rescue horse and meat trade donkeys, I am used to working with animals and being awfully careful, we have 8 cats here, including 3 ferals who we had to introduce carefully - compared to cats dogs are a dawdle. I guess I will just have to look for one privately.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

You have nothing to lose by asking the rescue though. Explain your situation, explain about all your animals, don't give up just yet, I would hope that each rescue is looked at as an individual case, many do, some don't, some have a blanket rule but there are some that are flexible. :thumbsup:


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

I did a home check for one of the rescues, I said the home was fine, they turned her down, they were excessively picky - she was 3 miles up a dead end road, lovely garden, home all day. She had one tiny weak spot in her fencing, which I commented on and she actually went out and fixed it. She got a dog from another place.

I just think because of our fencing they won't even consider us - and I'm not willing to spend loads of money putting up panel fencing which will look out of place anyway - I'd rather save up for my ménage for the donkeys to have winter turn out!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Subject to us passing a home check, we hope we may have found one.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Brilliant. Let's hope it all goes ahead.:thumbup:


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been totally honest about the fencing, but we are at home all the time, we can convert one of the open plan barns into a big kennel so if we have to leave him if we have to go out he will have a 24ft x 12 run to himself so he can't terrorise our cats......

so we'll see.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I think most rescues prefer people to be honest and they can make an opinion based exactly on that, their honesty, it goes and says a lot about a person rather than trying to cover things up and say things they "think" the rescue want to hear. Nothing worse than going to do a home-check to find out the family have spewed out a few fibs along the way.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you - and I totally share your frustration 

While I do appreciate that some things in people's circumstances may not be suitable for every dog  - it doesn't mean that they're not suitable for all dogs and applying blanket policies when there are so many needing homes just seems ludicrous to me (surely it should be about matching people and dogs up)

Please let us know how you get on


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

the lady who is fostering and rehoming said she would fail a home check as she has stock proof sheep fencing like we have and not 6ft high panel fencing, which would look absurd in a rural property, particularly as our field frontage is 200 yards or so and 100 yards back i.e. you can't fence it like that, would cost a bomb and would look so out of place - we are on a quiet lane. there is traffic, but I ride my horse on it, and the cats stay in the garden as there are lots of shrubs to hide in, fences to walk along etc.

I can make an outdoor kennel by converting an open barn/shed into a kennel so that if we have to go out to places he couldn't come, he can be out there as his toilet training isn't perfect and also we have six cats and they need to be safe and don't want him to shred the curtains. I can put him in there daily for maybe an hour to get him used to it and also see if he barks or not. 

I can also put a dog gate in the hallway so he can't get to the utility where the cats litter trays and feeding stations are and also it prevents him from running out the back door when we have deliveries as we run a mail order business so we have couriers coming.

I have thought a lot about how I can integrate him into a house of cats and make it work, and keep them all safe.

at the end of the day, we work from home, we have stock proof fields and small garden areas he can bomb around in under supervision, we have walks straight from the house on bridleways and he can come and work at the yard with the horses and help mucking out, even if I keep him tethered or in a stable at first till he gets the hang of it.

He is a nervous dog, it is a very quiet house i.e. not kids, not a lot of visitors, so he would probably feel secure and safe.

I haven't had a dog in 40 years, as we have always been out at work, so had cats.

just have to wait and see.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

If it's anything like where I live, six foot solid fence panels would be blown over, which is surely more of a hazard? 

Good luck with the home check, let's hope they're sensible about it.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

given the winds today, the horses can hardly keep their rugs on!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I know fencing is a huge concern for rescues, I feel your pain! We have a back garden that's an acre and we had to fence three sides of it; we put individual slats up rather than panels because they would just be blown over, I can tell you it cost an arm and a leg then (10 years ago) but, it's stood the test of time and we've never had any incidents. Well worth every penny I'd say once we'd got over the initial shock of the cost. I think it depends on how strongly you want a dog, for us it was a no-brainer, the hedge-rows weren't suitable and secure enough having had rabbits damage the roots, so it had to go. Our 4th side of the garden is hedgerow with pig and chicken wire. Seems secure enough.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

we have a new arrival due next week


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

How exciting!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Brilliant


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Going to be busy, converting an open barn into an outdoor run, waiting for dog gates with cat flaps to arrive, so the kitties are protected but can get to their litter trays and feed stations, dog barrier for car, lead and collar, food ordered. Sure I have forgotten something!

He arrives Tuesday.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

He is here, settling in really well, getting on ok with the cats, he is shredding a cardboard box in the office as we speak!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

tabithatabby said:


> I did a home check for one of the rescues, I said the home was fine, they turned her down, they were excessively picky - she was 3 miles up a dead end road, lovely garden, home all day. She had one tiny weak spot in her fencing, which I commented on and she actually went out and fixed it. She got a dog from another place.
> 
> I just think because of our fencing they won't even consider us - and I'm not willing to spend loads of money putting up panel fencing which will look out of place anyway - I'd rather save up for my ménage for the donkeys to have winter turn out!


why don't you just ask for a home check to be done and see what happens?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

tabithatabby said:


> He is here, settling in really well, getting on ok with the cats, he is shredding a cardboard box in the office as we speak!


Good luck, hope all continues to go well


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

he's been very good, the cats are accepting him better than I could have hoped for, we have had three nice walks now, his toilet training is a little hit and miss but working on it, he was sound asleep on the sofa watching tv with Oscar and Sam. he's a very chilled pup, very happy.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

he's doing really well, working on the yard with us, settling with the cats, and bouncing around off the lead in the small paddock. he is inexperienced, gets worried by new things, but he tries very hard, travels beautifully, very friendly and sweet.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

here he is with his best friend Oscar the persian


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh totally managed to miss that he's arrived 


He's gorgeous 


Huge congratulations - looks like he's settling in fantastically well


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

he's a really sweet pup, very chilled, travels well, he visited my parents yesterday slept all the way and back. slept once there.

His 'only' crimes are emptying the recycling bin onto the kitchen floor, recycling a 4 pack of kitchen roll.

Can't get him dry overnight, he is still piddling - we walk him at 1030 and are down by 7am but he is 50/50 - he has a puppy pad down, sometimes on it, or nearly on it.

He also jumps up a little and can nip in his exuberance - no malice, just full of bounce. So need to work on his training in all departments.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

he went to the beach yesterday, loved it, he has lost his dog crate to Oscar the persian


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Someone was clipped today as he had grown very woolly.

He is in his Harrison House with a big duvet to keep him warm.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

He looks gorgeous! So pleased he is settling in so well. Keep us posted as it is lovely to hear stories about rescues who work out!


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

he's been very good. we have almost 100% toilet training now he has his cage though have just had to evict Oscar the Persian from it as he likes the duvet.

he had a good walk tonight, a 1 1/2 hour march. 

we take him everywhere with us, he travels a lot, as we work from home, he has endless entertainment.

he's a very sweet daft pup


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Poor Puddle dog, very tired - he had a busy day yesterday out visiting, walking on beaches, organising us, can't raise a bounce


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

awww Im so glad you got one in the end  I know rescues have to be careful but you clearly have put your thought into it and he looks like he is doing great
Lucky lucky boy, can you adopt me ?


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

He's a truly lovely boy, yes he is very bouncy at times, but he's going to puppy training - hilarious mainly - and he has gained hugely in confidence, as he was very timid/backing off when we got him. He was just very inexperienced hadn't seen much, and we take the view that where we go he goes - obviously we don't over face him, but keep flinging him into new situations, and he is coping so well. He still couldn't hack walking down a main street in a town but one day he will. 

yesterday we left home at 930 and got back at 930pm = he was in the car, asleep, visited new places, new people, behaved perfectly. You can take him into pubs, cafes - anywhere they will permit him - and he just lies down and goes to sleep, he is very very good. No trouble, he also travels great, just sleeps or looks out the window.

He went out in his onesie tonight for the first time so that kept his legs dry as to keep bathing him and drying him is very time consuming and not ideal for his skin. 

Been a learning curve for us, as long time since we had a pet dog, but we are getting there and he is a very happy dog. Wish we could let him off the lead but we are miles from that, as any distraction and he would just leg it or ignore you - he can come to call on a long rope easily but free range would be another matter - he is allowed to run in a small paddock and we play ball in there and he can bound around and be totally nuts but it's a safe space.

He likes being with you but he's now getting confident enough that he will go off and sleep on the sofa if you are working elsewhere - rather than being totally glued to you in case you might disappear.

He would be hopeless as a home alone dog, he really needs company, his toilet training is now 99%, just the odd little accident - we left him at home in his cage on Saturday for the first time when we went out to a concert, so he piddled on his duvet - exactly that I thought would happen. but so what, that's what dogs do when they are anxious.

We think he's great, he is a daft daft boy but very very loving and kind. Feel very lucky to have such a super pup, he's a very special boy.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

We are a two poodle family now, his mummy was up for rehoming and joined us on Saturday - they are having great fun bouncing around!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

awww another dog in a loving home

fab news


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

They both have a lot of bounce as you can see in the video


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Harrison has been promoted to the next level at puppy training, he goes to the big dogs class next week!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Lovely, lovely thread - thank you so much for string your experiences with us.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

mummy has been speyed and is a bit sore and sorry - Harrison has been looking after her.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Harrison has been taking great care of his mummy who is on a no bounce regime till her stitches have healed - very difficult keeping two big bouncy dogs bounce free......


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Harrison has been a tower of strength to his mum, a convenient pillow, someone to cuddle. They get on so well. she is still on light walking, no bouncing, and no socialising as waiting for second vaccinations. But she is a very happy lovely girl, very friendly. Harrison loves his mum.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Forgot to say, Harrison coped in the next level puppy training by lying down, paws in air and falling asleep.

Clearly taking it very seriously.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

I always wanted a brown poodle


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Harrison finds it all too much after being clipped today:biggrin:


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

What's Harrison's mums name?


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Kim is the mother, she is a very gentle sweet dog.


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)

Bouncing action poodles


----------



## tabithatabby (Dec 29, 2009)




----------

